# These need a big bath (dolls need cleaning )



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

I bought these from a second hand stall how can I clean them. I bought them to have size of the dress I mean pattern. The lady in the shop was same I buy few times things but she charge double today . Another lady works there she charge half .

If any other nice designs for there dress put picture here.


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

can't say much about cleaning dolls but that looks like an original Shirley Temple dress


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

I have several methods for cleaning dolls and doll hair. 
However, I'm just running out the door at the moment so I'll get back to you shortly.

Your dolls are adorable and will look adorable when we're done with them


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Tove said:


> I have several methods for cleaning dolls and doll hair.
> However, I'm just running out the door at the moment so I'll get back to you shortly.
> 
> Your dolls are adorable and will look adorable when we're done with them


I bought them from a shop where people donate stuff not expensive but needs a little wash . I bought them as I like the dress and bought as will make more by using the pattern size etc.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

So, after reading through my resources, I decided to attach all the links to you.
I've tried about half of them. The one I found that worked best was the baking soda and Dawn dish soap (yes, specific brand name, it works so well)

The recovery of the hair will come in the next post, it is in another file on my computer

https://thesavagedolls.blogspot.ca/2015/02/bitty-baby-doll-makeover.html






http://becomingpeculiar.com/how-to-remove-ballpoint-ink-from-a-doll-using-a-surprising-secret-ingredient/

http://www.justmagicdolls.com/articles/vinylcleaning/BodyCleaning.htm

http://dolldiaries.com/how-to-remove-sharpie-marker-stain-from-your-doll/


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

So here is a bit more about cleaning the doll itself and about washing the hair.
Remember to take before and after photos, so nice to see how much of an improvement there is

https://www.browneyedrose.com/blogs/brown-eyed-rose/15749649-how-to-fix-messy-doll-hair-and-remove-dirt-from-your-favorite-doll

http://howtoadult.com/untangle-clean-doll-hair-4926851.html?dmsp=manual

http://www.beanbunny.com/downydunk.html


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Tove said:


> So here is a bit more about cleaning the doll itself and about washing the hair.
> Remember to take before and after photos, so nice to see how much of an improvement there is
> 
> https://www.browneyedrose.com/blogs/brown-eyed-rose/15749649-how-to-fix-messy-doll-hair-and-remove-dirt-from-your-favorite-doll
> ...


You kind thank you .


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Any more ideas .


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Oh thank you for sharing ☺


----------

